# A note to members of Crustaforum



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Mods please forgive this thread. There are a large number of people here who are members of Crustaforum. I got a facebook message from one of the mods stating that it had been hacked and spreading malware. She advised not to visit the forum for a while.

Steve


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

tell them to contact me if they need assistance with anything


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it can be a bit daunting when exploit teams take focus on your site... I ended up closing down a 3 year old forum once because i just couldn't take it anymore, constantly battling hacks, resinstalling forum software, and porting custom mods over and over again to the forum. Scouring the net for the latest exploit fixes only to suffer from new ones. Eventually it got to the point where it was leave the malware and keep the members, or close the site and say goodbye.

This was nuke based sites though, which development being open source and exploit updates being behind, exploit teams had it way too easy. Atleast with vbulletin things are much more secured (in comparison) and security patches much more frequent. Looking at Crustaforum, i've noticed its not up to date software wise, they may want to keep up with that if they wish to keep these exploiters at bay.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting Steve ya beat me too it, and I am glad! I just dont understand why people do these sorts of things, its just a forum where we share information. grrrrr


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Thanks for posting Steve ya beat me too it, and I am glad! I just dont understand why people do these sorts of things, its just a forum where we share information. grrrrr


We always have idiots in this world that has nothing to do.. i always wondered the reason behind it... i just dun understand! 

GOod luck guys!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

many of it is to get world of warcraft account information, big bucks there


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Trojans and viruses can mean big bucks to the lowlife that install them on hacked accounts. Make money by ripping peoples bank accounts or charge cards with stolen information .. Sale of compromised sites to other hackers for botnets.
Most of the crap now is strictly for the dollars involved.. The old days of messing things up for vandalism "fun" are pretty well gone. It's all serious thievery now. That's why everyone needs up to date anti-virus programs and effective firewalls .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> tell them to contact me if they need assistance with anything


very cool to offer.

*Thank you Kim and Steve* for the alerts! (That fihswife gal got me by txt while off somewhere foreign!)


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> We always have idiots in this world that has nothing to do.. i always wondered the reason behind it... i just dun understand!
> 
> GOod luck guys!


It just makes me so mad, I don't get it either Jackson.



neven said:


> many of it is to get world of warcraft account information, big bucks there


Ya I believe that as my son's account with WOW was hacked a few weeks back. But with Crusta there is no money there to make that I am aware of.



davefrombc said:


> Trojans and viruses can mean big bucks to the lowlife that install them on hacked accounts. Make money by ripping peoples bank accounts or charge cards with stolen information .. Sale of compromised sites to other hackers for botnets.
> Most of the crap now is strictly for the dollars involved.. The old days of messing things up for vandalism "fun" are pretty well gone. It's all serious thievery now. That's why everyone needs up to date anti-virus programs and effective firewalls .


But how can they make money by hacking a website like crusta? There's no money there, at least from us members.



Ursus sapien said:


> very cool to offer.
> 
> *Thank you Kim and Steve* for the alerts! (That fihswife gal got me by txt while off somewhere foreign!)


LOL your welcome Storm .


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I know Crusta is still down - however, I believe they have found the source.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like either today or tomorrow crusta should be up and running. The german forum was hacked as well.

Will keep you all informed.

Thanks mod's for letting this thread be here


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

*just to let everyone know that crusta forum is back up and running.

Thanks!*


----------

